# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Syngex (VPX)

## xristosmostar

Καλησπέρα, έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος αυτή την πρωτεϊνη;
Είναι καλής ποιότητας;. Γενικά η εταιρεία "VPX" έχει καλό όνομα;
ευχαριστώ

----------


## enio

Όντως ρε παιδιά ξέρει κανείς κάτι γι'αυτήν την πρωτείνη; Λέει τίποτα; η εταιρία τουλάχιστον είναι αξιόπιστη; Από τιμή πάντως σκίζει!! Είναι πολύ οικονομική...

----------


## xristosmostar

Έχει πάρει εξαιρετικές κριτικές, οι προδιαγραφές μοιάζουν άριστες.Μου κάνει πάνυως εντύπωση που δεν τη γνωρίζει κανείς. Εγώ θα την αγοράσω αυτές τις μέρες και θα γράψω τα σχόλια μου."ποιοτικο αποσταγμα πρωτεϊνης πλουσιο σε αναπτυξιακους παραγοντες (igf-1, igf-2)","ενυσχιμενη σε γλουταμινη αργινινη και BCAA  με τον οικονομικότερο τρόπο"  και λοιπά πολλα..

----------


## enio

Αυτοί οι αναπτυξιακοί παράγοντες igf-1, igf-2 τι είναι ακριβώς; Χρειάζεται να υπάρχουν μέσα στην πρωτείνη; Γιατί είναι τόσο φτηνή;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Insulin-like growth factor 1 (IGF-1), which was once called somatomedin C, is a polypeptide protein hormone similar in molecular structure to insulin. It plays an important role in childhood growth and continues to have anabolic effects in adults





> IGF-1 is closely related to a second protein called "IGF-2". IGF-2 also binds the IGF-1 Receptor. However, IGF-2 alone binds a receptor called the "IGF II Receptor" (also called the Mannose-6 phosphate receptor). The insulin growth factor-II receptor (IGF2R) lacks signal transduction capacity, and its main role is to act as a sink for IGF-2 and make less IGF-2 available for binding with IGF-1R.




Ψαρωτικα είναι αυτα,μην ανησυχεις....Just Marketing.

----------


## NICK7

Γεια σας παιδια ειμαι καινουργιος χρηστης και θα ηθελα να πω για την vpx syngex.
Την χρησιμοποιω εδω και 2 βδομμαδες (1 scoop πρωι και 1 βραδυ) και εχω δει αποτελεσματα σε θεματα γραμμωσης
νιωθω πιο πολυ σφιγμενος απο οτι πριν και για πρωτη φορα αρχισαν να φενοντε οι κοιλιακοι μου.


Την προτεινω αφοβα οποιος θελει να δεσει για το βαρος του!!!

----------


## beefmeup

ειναι μια σκονη προτεινης με πρωτο συστατικο συμπυκνομενο ορο γαλακτος,κ δευτερευον συστατικο απομονομενο ορο...αυτο τι σημαινει??οτι δεν ειναι κακη,αλλα ειναι οσο καλη οσο μια αλλη προτεινη απο καποια αλλη εταιρια,χωρςι να χει τπτ το ιδιετερο..οπως εγραψε κ ο πολυνικος,οτι γρφει στο κουτι ειναι θεμα πλασαρισματος προιοντος..

αυτο που μας ενδιαφερει,ειναι τι εχει μεσα,ποση προτεινη δινει ανα μεζουρα,κ η τιμη της..αν τα συγκρινουμε ολα αυτα(σχεση με καποια αλλη καλυτερης ποιοτητες εννοω ετσι??,στην ελλαδα)θα την απεφευγα οπως ο dr.levrone αποφευγει τις λαδομενες πανσετες,με ιδρωτα αποτα χερακια του γιαννη του καντηνιερη,για καρυκευμα..(γιατρε σε συμπονω,τρωγε κουακερ,φουλ!!)..

δεν λεω οτι ειναι κακη,αλλα δεν ειναι κ οτι γραφει μπροστα στο κουτι(πλασαρετε σαν ισο).

η για να το κανω πιο λιανα,θα την απεφευγα οπως ο διαολος το λιβανι :08. Rifle:

----------


## NICK7

Δεν ξερω πολλα πραματα για την πρωτεινη αλλα ξερω οτι την φτιαχνει η γνωστη στη Αμερικη Vital Pharmaceuticals που εχει και την αλλη εταιρια την  CytoSport, ρωτησα αυτον που μου την προτεινε κιολας και μου ειπε απο ποιοτητα ειναι καλη και σε τιμη, αν ηθελα να παρω καποια θα επερνα την nitrotech αλλα μου προτεινε αυτην γιαυτα που θελω.

1 Scoop 30g=20g protein γιαυτο ισως ειναι πιο φθηνη

----------


## beefmeup

> Δεν ξερω πολλα πραματα για την πρωτεινη αλλα ξερω οτι την φτιαχνει η γνωστη στη Αμερικη Vital Pharmaceuticals που εχει και την αλλη εταιρια την  CytoSport, ρωτησα αυτον που μου την προτεινε κιολας και μου ειπε απο ποιοτητα ειναι καλη και σε τιμη, αν ηθελα να παρω καποια θα επερνα την nitrotech αλλα μου προτεινε αυτην γιαυτα που θελω.
> 
> 1 Scoop 30g=20g protein γιαυτο ισως ειναι πιο φθηνη


σε σχεση με νιτρο,παρε αυτη καλυτερα..η εταιρια ειναι καλη(απλα οχι τοσο διαδεδομενη στη ελλαδα),δεν θα χεις προβλημα

----------


## NICK7

Καλυτερα που περνω αυτην γιατι για την NITRO εχουν ακουστει διαφορα για ανδρογονα μεσα και δεν θελω να χαλαω τον αργανισμο μου με τετοια ελεος 18 χρονων ειμαι ακομα μετα βλεπουμε!!!

----------


## beefmeup

φιλε η νιτρο εχει τοσο "ανδρο"μεσα οσο κ αυτη..η τουλαχιστον στις ιδιες πιθανοτητες παιζουν..μην σε απασχολουν αυτα που λενε,φημες του κωλου ειναι.

----------


## Ramrod

67% πρωτεϊνη? εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ λίγο, προσωπικά δε θα την προτιμούσα...τώρα παιζει ρόλο και η τίμη βέβαια. Aν είναι τοοοοοσο φθηνη είναι καλή σα λυση ανάγκης χαμηλού budget.

----------


## hunteranimator

οντως και εμενα μου φαινετε πολυ καλη λυση αυτη η πρωτεινη +  και οτι ειναι η ποιο οικομικη στην ελληνικη αγορα μου φαινετε οτι θα την χτυπησω τον αλλον μηνα

----------


## Ramrod

> οντως και εμενα μου φαινετε πολυ καλη λυση αυτη η πρωτεινη +  και οτι ειναι η ποιο οικομικη στην ελληνικη αγορα μου φαινετε οτι θα την χτυπησω τον αλλον μηνα


Αμα την πάρεις ρίξε ένα review. έγώ τη whey maxx θέλω να δοκιμάσω σύντομα που είναι αντίστοιχης καθαρότητας...

----------


## ANGEL81

παιδια καλησπερα....γνωριζει κανεις κατι γι αυτη τη πρωτεινη και την εταιρια της αν αξιζουν;δεν ειχα καλυτερες φωτο ν ανεβασω.... :01. Unsure:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

η φωτο με τα συστατικά δε φαινεται για να πουμε, για κανε τον κοπο και γραψε να δουμε.

----------


## ANGEL81

> η φωτο με τα συστατικά δε φαινεται για να πουμε, για κανε τον κοπο και γραψε να δουμε.


*SUPPLEMENT FACTS
calories 120 calories from fat 25,total fat 2.5g daily value 4%,saturated fat 1g 5% daily value,cholesterol 50mg 17%daily value,sodium 75mg 3% daily value ,potassium 100mg 3% daily value,total carbohydrate 3g 1% daily value ,sugars 2g , protein 20g 40% daily value , vitamin a 100IU 2% daily value, vitamin c 1mg 2% daily value, calcium 150mg 15%daily value ,iron 640mcg 4% daily value,magnesium 15mg 4% daily value.*

----------


## giannis64

καλη ειναι και εχει και καλη τιμη!!!

----------


## vAnY

Βρε συ Angel81 που χαθηκες τοσο καιρο? πως πανε οι προπονησεις ολα καλα? :05. Weights:

----------


## ANGEL81

> Βρε συ Angel81 που χαθηκες τοσο καιρο? πως πανε οι προπονησεις ολα καλα?


ελα βρε βανεσσα μου !!!εδω γυρω ειμαι,τωρα κανω κατι δικοπουλες....αλλα με προπονησεις παρεα!!!!σου χω στειλει αρκετα μνμτ παντως!!!!σε βρηκα τυχαιa κ στο facebook!!!ελπιζω να σαι καλα κι εσυ!!

----------


## -beba-

> παιδια καλησπερα....γνωριζει κανεις κατι γι αυτη τη πρωτεινη και την εταιρια της αν αξιζουν;δεν ειχα καλυτερες φωτο ν ανεβασω....


Πολύ καλή εταιρεια. Και η πρωτείνη καλή είναι. Πάρτη.

----------


## ANGEL81

> Πολύ καλή εταιρεια. Και η πρωτείνη καλή είναι. Πάρτη.


οκ ευχαριστω,τη χρησιμοποιει ο αδερφος μου ....εγω ξεκινησα τη whey powder extreme 80% καθαρη....

----------


## Polyneikos

Συγχωνευτηκαν 2 τοπικς καθως προυπήρχε αξιολογηση για την εν λόγω πρωτεινη

----------


## primordial

5 Lbs. 
Supplement Facts Serving Size1Scoop(30g) Servings Per Container75 
Amount Per Serving % Daily Value 
Calories 120 
Calories From Fat 25 
Total Fat 3g 5%* 
Saturated Fat 1g 5%* 
Cholesterol 50mg 17%* 
Sodium 95mg 4%* 
Potassium 160mg 5% 
Total Carbohydrate 3g 1%* 
Sugars 2g ** 
Protein 20g 40%* 
Vitamin A 100IU 2% Vitamin C 1mg 2% Calcium 150mg 15% Iron 1mg 6% Magnesium 15mg 4% 
* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet ** Daily Value not established Other Ingredients: Proprietay Bioactive Protein Matrix: Whey Protein Concentrate, Whey Protein Isolate, Natural & Artificial Flavors, Dipotassium Phosphate, Tripotassium Phosphate, Sodium Polyphosphate, Sodium Chloride, Sucralean Brand Sucralose, And Acesulfame Potassium.


Λοιπόν.... την εν λόγω πρωτεΐνη την χρησιμοποιώ τον τελευταίο μήνα. 

Η γεύση (Vanilla Dream) είναι πραγματικά απίστευτη. Η αμέσως καλύτερη μετά την Vanilla της Pharma Whey από PHD, ίσως και στην ίδια κατάταξη. 
Στο shaker βάζω ένα ολόκληρο scoop, το οποίο είναι γύρω στα 33γρ. σε αντίθεση με αυτό που λέει η ετικέτα, δηλ. 29γρ. και το διαλύω σε 200 με 220ml. νερό. 
Επειδή το δοκίμασα και σε 300ml. άποψή μου είναι ότι αραιώνει πολύ. Χάνει λίγο η γεύση. Με 100ml. γάλα 1,5% και 150ml. νερό, απλά τα σπάει. :03. Bowdown: 

Η διαλυτότητα με άριστα το 10, θα έλεγα ότι είναι γύρω στο 7-8, ανάλογα από το πόσο όρεξη και χρόνο έχω στην διάθεσή μου για να "κουνάω" το shaker...... :01. Mr. Green: 

Αυτάάάάάάάάάά΄...... :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΤΕ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΖΗΤΗΣΗ !!!*




> *Αναζητηση στην Αξιολογηση Συμπληρωματων*
> 
> *Πατηστε* *ΕΔΩ* *για να δείτε αν το προιον που θελετε να ανοίξετε τόπικ υπαρχει ήδη.*
> *Η λίστα ειναι αλφαβητικη*

----------


## giannis64

πριν ανοιξεις ενα θεμα κανε αναζητηση να δεις αν υπαρχει ηδη.
δες εδω

*Τρόποι αναζήτησης θεμάτων στο φόρουμ* 





> *Πατηστε* *ΕΔΩ* *για να δείτε αν το προιον που θελετε να ανοίξετε τόπικ υπαρχει ήδη.*
> *Η λίστα ειναι αλφαβητικη*

----------


## ΣΙΑΜΙ

καλησπερα ειμαι 72 κυλα και μολις αγoρασα την syngex απο οτι εχω καταλαβει απο τα λεγομενα σας στο forum ειναι καλυτερα να περνουμε καθαρες και να βαζουμε μονοι μας υδατανθρακες....εγω εχω προμηθευτη γλυκοζη ποσα γραμμαρια πρεπει να βαζω στην πρωτεινη μ?(εχετε ξανα αναφερει τις δοσολογιες αλα δεν τις ειχα πολυ καταλαβει...)εκτος απο γλυκοζη χρειαζεται και κατι αλλο καποιον αλλο υδατανθρακα? :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Stamer

την εχω δοκιμάσει και θεωρώ οτι είναι παρα πολυ καλη πρωτεινη.Διαλυτοτητα καλη,γευση εξαιρετική.Και οσο αφορα και την τιμή της ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!Εμεινα αρκετα ευχαριστημένος :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

> εκτος απο γλυκοζη χρειαζεται και κατι αλλο καποιον αλλο υδατανθρακα?


καλυτερα αστην γλυκοζη κ βαλε μαλτο μεσα.
η waxy.

----------


## perfetto

ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΠΟΣΤ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ SYNGEX ΤΗΣ VPX


Αυξητική ορμόνη (GH) & Αυξητικός παράγοντας ινσουλινόμορφος της ινσουλίνης (IGF -1):
Η αυξητική ορμόνη εκκρίνεται από την υπόφυση και διεγείρει την αύξηση των οστών, των μυών και των ιστών. Η GH πιθανώς να χρησιμοποιείται κακώς από τους αθλητές σε μια προσπάθειά τους να προκαλέσουν μυϊκή και ιστική ανάπτυξη. O IGF -1 είναι μια ορμόνη που εκκρίνεται από το ήπαρ και άλλους ιστούς του σώματος, ως απάντηση στην GH. Η πλειονότητα των δράσεων της GH, όσον αφορά την προαγωγή της ανάπτυξης, στην πραγματικότητα οφείλεται στη δράση του IGF -1 στα κύτταρα στόχους. Η κυκλοφορούσα ποσότητα IGF -1 πρέπει να θεωρείται περισσότερο σαν ένας «δείκτης» της δράσης της GH στο ήπαρ, παρά ένας μηχανισμός με τον οποίο η GH ασκεί τις επιδράσεις της.

Η κύρια δράση της αυξητικής ορμόνης είναι η διέγερση της πρωτεϊνοσύνθεσης. Είναι τόσο ισχυρή τουλάχιστον όσο και η τεστοστερόνη στον τομέα αυτό. Επιπρόσθετα προκειμένου να διεγείρει την πρωτεϊνοσύνθεση, η GH ταυτόχρονα κινητοποιεί το λίπος μέσω μιας άμεσης λιπολυτικής δράσης.

Η GH έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ως φάρμακο κατάχρησης στον αθλητισμό από τις αρχές του 1980. Λέγεται ότι πολλοί μεγάλοι αθλητές έκαναν κατάχρηση GH για πολλά χρόνια και πράγματι αρκετοί είναι αυτοί που έχουν ομολογήσει κάτι τέτοιο. Το πιο γνωστό παράδειγμα είναι αυτό του Ben Johnson , ο οποίος αφού του αφαιρέθηκε το χρυσό μετάλλιο επειδή βρέθηκε θετικός στα αναβολικά στεροειδή στον τελικό των 100 μέτρων στους Ολυμπιακούς της Σεούλ, παραδέχθηκε σε εκ των υστέρων έρευνα ότι έκανε χρήση GH για πολλά χρόνια (σε συνδυασμό με αναβολικά στεροειδή). Πολλά τέτοια κρούσματα έχουν έκτοτε αναφερθεί.

Λόγοι χρησιμοποίησης της GH από τους αθλητές:

Οι τραυματισμοί είναι συχνοί στα περισσότερα αθλήματα και οι αθλητές πιστεύουν ότι η πρόληψη ή η αντιμετώπισή τους είναι δυνατή μέσα από μια συνετή χρήση διατροφικών συμπληρωμάτων και περισσότερο αναβολικών παραγόντων, όπως η GH . Υπάρχει επίσης η άποψη ότι η GH ίσως προλαμβάνει τα κατάγματα που προκαλούνται από φυσική πίεση και επιταχύνει τη διαδικασία επούλωσης. Από την άλλη η GH είναι διαθέσιμη σε μεγάλες ποσότητες, είναι συγκριτικά ασφαλής και δύσκολα ανιχνεύσιμη.

Παρενέργειες GH :

Αλλεργικές αντιδράσεις, μυοκαρδιοπάθεια (και γενικά μυοπάθειες), υπέρταση, δυσανεξία στην γλυκόζη / σακχαρώδης διαβήτης, αυξημένη εφίδρωση, οστική υπερτροφία και αρθρίτιδα (πολλές φορές μόνιμη), οστεοπόρωση. Επιπλέον μπορεί να προκληθούν περιφερικές νευροπάθειες, σπλαχνική υπερτροφία, επιδείνωση καρδιαγγειακών παθήσεων, όγκος ή καρκίνος.


Δυσμενείς επιδράσεις - Παρενέργειες IGF -1:

Η κατάχρηση IGF -1 μπορεί να προκαλέσει: τρόμο, εφίδρωση, ανησυχία, υποθερμία, ακατάσχετες επιθυμίες, επιδείνωση κάποιας καρδιαγγειακής νόσου, αναφυλλακτικό σοκ, αλλεργία στην ινσουλίνη. Ακόμα μπορούν να προκληθούν ποικίλες αλληλεπιδράσεις με άλλα φάρμακα που χορηγούνται εκ των υστέρων. Η κατανάλωση αλκοόλ γενικά πρέπει να περιορίζεται. Γενικά, η λήψη υπερβολικών δόσεων IGF -1, μπορεί να προκαλέσει υπογλυκαιμία από μη καλά υπολογισμένη δόση ινσουλίνης, φτωχή πρόσληψη υδατανθράκων και απροσδόκητα μεγάλη φυσική προσπάθεια.

Η χορήγηση GH και IGF -1 αυξάνει τον κίνδυνο μετάδοσης μολυσματικών ασθενειών αν δεν χρησιμοποιηθούν σύριγγες μιας χρήσεως.

----------


## Txc

Τελικα ειναι καλη ή οχι αυτη η πρωτεινη?

Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν ειναι καθαρη...

----------


## fotis hks

οτι καλυτερο στα λεφτα της......65αρα ειναι......και ειναι πληρης! γευση απο τις καλυτερες....

----------


## Καραφλό Ακτινίδιο

Από τις καλύτερες βανίλιες που έχω πιεί και με καλη διαλυτότητα

Γεύση 9/10
Διαλυτότητα 9/10

Αν και άφηνε λίγα φουσκώματα

----------


## sofos

> Από τις καλύτερες βανίλιες που έχω πιεί και με καλη διαλυτότητα
> 
> Γεύση 9/10
> Διαλυτότητα 9/10
> 
> Αν και άφηνε λίγα φουσκώματα


εμενα παλι καθολου δε μ ειχε αρεσει σε βανιλια κ ουτε καλη διαλυτοτητα ειχε αν τη συγκρινεις με 90αρες σε διαλυτοτητα απεχει πολυ....

----------


## TheWorst

Σημερα παρηγγηλα μια τετοια 5 λιβρες,λεει 80+ πρωτεινη , δε ξερω γιατι λετε οτι ειναι 65αρα? Στα 25 εχει 20 γραμμαρια.

----------


## sofos

> Σημερα παρηγγηλα μια τετοια 5 λιβρες,λεει 80+ πρωτεινη , δε ξερω γιατι λετε οτι ειναι 65αρα? Στα 25 εχει 20 γραμμαρια.


εχεις δικιο η πρωτεινη εχει αλλαξει κ εχει βελτιωθει σε πολλους τομεις...αυτα ειναι πλεον τα συστατικα της:

*5 Lbs.	Serious Chocolate
Serving Size1Scoop(26.5g)
Servings Per Container85

Amount Per Serving	% Daily Value
Calories	105	
Calories From Fat	15	
Total Fat	1.5g	2%*
Saturated Fat	0.5g	3%*
Trans Fat	0g	**
Cholesterol	20mg	7%*
Sodium	55mg	2%*
Potassium	125mg	4%
Total Carbohydrate	3g	1%*
Sugars	1g	**
Protein	20g	40%*
Calcium	58mg	6%
Iron	1mg	5%

Not A Significant Source Of Vitamin A And Vitamin C
* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.
** Daily Value not established.

Other Ingredients:
Proprietary Bioactive Protein Matrix (Whey Protein Concentrate, Taurine, Glycine, Whey Protein Isolate), Cocoa Powder (Processed With Alkali), Natural And Artificial Flavors, Cellulose Gum, Xanthan Gum, Carrageenan, Potassium Phosphate, Tri-Sodium Phosphate, Acesulfame Potassium, Sodium Chloride, And Sucralean® Brand Sucralose.
Contains Milk And Soy (As Soy Lecithin) Contains No Soy Protein.*

*5 Lbs.	Cookies & Cream
Serving Size1Scoop(25.5g)
Servings Per Container89

Amount Per Serving	% Daily Value
Calories	105	
Calories From Fat	15	
Total Fat	1.5g	2%*
Saturated Fat	0.5g	3%*
Trans Fat	0g	**
Cholesterol	25mg	8%*
Sodium	60mg	3%*
Potassium	60mg	2%
Total Carbohydrate	2g	1%*
Dietary Fiber	0g	0%*
Sugars	1g	**
Protein	20g	40%*
Calcium	58mg	6%

Not A Significant Source Of Vitamin A And Vitamin C And Iron.
* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.
** Daily Value not established.

Other Ingredients:
Proprietary Bioactive Protein Matrix (Whey Protein Concentrate, Taurine, Glycine, Whey Protein Isolate), Natural And Artificial Flavors, Cellulose Gum, Xanthan Gum, Carrageenan, Cocoa Powder (Processed With Alkali), Potassium Phosphate, Tri-Sodium Phosphate, Acesulfame Potassium, Sodium Chloride, And Sucralean® Brand Sucralose.
Contains Milk And Soy (As Soy Lecithin) Contains No Soy Protein.
Allergen Warning: Produced In A Facility That Processes Milk, Egg, Soy, Wheat, Tree Nuts, And Peanuts.*


*5 Lbs.	Vanilla Dream
Serving Size1Scoop(25g)
Servings Per Container91

Amount Per Serving	% Daily Value
Calories	100	
Calories From Fat	15	
Total Fat	1.5g	2%*
Saturated Fat	0.5g	3%*
Trans Fat	0g	**
Cholesterol	25mg	8%*
Sodium	60mg	3%*
Potassium	55mg	2%
Total Carbohydrate	2g	1%*
Sugars	1g	**
Protein	20g	40%*
Calcium	58mg	6%

Not A Significant Source Of Vitamin A And Vitamin C, And Iron
* Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.
** Daily Value not established.

Other Ingredients:
Proprietary Bioactive Protein Matrix (Whey Protein Concentrate, Taurine, Glycine, Whey Protein Isolate), Natural And Artificial Flavors, Cellulose Gum, Xanthan Gum, Carrageenan, Potassium Phosphate, Tri-Sodium Phosphate, Acesulfame Potassium, Sodium Chloride, And Sucralean® Brand Sucralose.
Contains Milk And Soy (As Soy Lecithin) Contains No Soy Protein.
Allergen Warning: Produced In A Facility That Processes Milk, Egg, Soy, Wheat, Tree Nuts, And Peanuts.*



παρεθεσα κ απ τις 3 γευσεις τους πινακες γιατι υπαρχουν μικροδιαφορες στο σκουπ,στις θερμιδες κλπ...αυτο που βλεπω ειναι πως,εχουν ριξει τη χοληστερολη κ εχουν βαλει ταυρινη και εξτρα γλυκινη,ενω εγινε πλεον 80αρα...  :03. Thumb up:  μια χαρα

----------


## Adinamos

Ειπα να δοκιμασω τη βελτιωμενη συνθεση της απο το μαγαζι που τη φερνει (στο σαιτ του δεν εχει αλλαξει τον διατροφικο πινακα, αλλα αυτη που πουλαει ειναι η καινουρια).
Γευση: Πολυ ωραια η κουκις εν κριμ και στην ενταση που μου αρεσει, δηλαδη ουτε πολυ δυνατη ουτε πολυ απαλη, κατι ενδιαμεσο. Ανετα 9/10
Διαλυτοτητα: οπτικα φαινεται να διαλυεται τελειως αλλα κατα την καταπωση 'ακουγεται' λιγο στο δοντι. Στο στομαχι καθεται χωρις προβλημα επισης. 8/10
Τιμη: 45E για την 5λιμπρη... Αισθητα πιο φθηνη απο το μεσο ορο (για ελλαδα παντα) και για μια σχετικα καλη εταιρια, πιστευω 8/10

Τωρα για το αν ειναι ωραιο το κουτι και η ταμπελα ωραια χρωματα... δεν ειμαστε αμερικανακια για να μας ενδιαφερει πιστευω....
....Αλλα για την ιστορια ειναι οντως ωραια και η συσκευασια  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

Coockies and cream , πρωτη δωση σημερα , γευση θα εδινα 2/10 . Απλα απαισια(με νερο παντα).Δηλαδη ειναι κατι που γλυκιζει λιγο , αλλα ειναι σαν γλυκος εμετος να το πω ετσι  :02. Puke:

----------


## Adinamos

> Coockies and cream , πρωτη δωση σημερα , γευση θα εδινα 2/10 . Απλα απαισια(με νερο παντα).Δηλαδη ειναι κατι που γλυκιζει λιγο , αλλα ειναι σαν γλυκος εμετος να το πω ετσι


Χμμμμ.... διαφωνουμε εντονοτατα σε αυτο το θεμα... Εμενα μου φαινεται πολυ κοντα στην κουκις εν κριμ των haagen daz... :01. Unsure:

----------


## TheWorst

Δεν ξερω τι ειναι το "haagen daz" , την επομενη φορα θα τη χτυπησω με γαλα , ελπιζω λιγο καλυτερη να'ναι υ γευση.Γιατι καμια φορα με ερχεται καμια αναγουλα

----------


## Adinamos

> Δεν ξερω τι ειναι το "haagen daz"


Aυτο σου λεει κατι :01. Mr. Green:  ?

----------


## TheWorst

Xaxa,ναι καλα  :01. Razz:

----------


## jimis7

Το συγκεκριμένο θέμα το ανοίγω απλά για τα συμπεράσματα για την VPX SYNGEX πρωτείνη...Αυτό που έχω να πω δοκιμάζοντας την είναι ότι είναι πάρα πολύ καλή πρωτείνη πολύ καλή διαλυτότητα (με 5 χτυπήματα στο σέικερ) και θεική γεύση (τουλάχιστον η cookies & cream).Να προσθέσω ότι πλεόν αλλάξαν τη σύνθεση της που δεν το είχα δει παλιότερα στα 25.5gr - 20gr πρωτείνη...Την προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα και ειδικά για τα 46.50€ που κοστίζουν οι 5lb

----------


## TEFAAtzis

την περιμενω και γω απο βδομαδα πηρα 4 οι 3 για δωσιμο η cookies για παρτυ μου :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

> η cookies για παρτυ μου


Καλο κουραγιο..

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Καλο κουραγιο..


λενε οτι ειναι καλη τωρα αν γενικα εχεις προβλημα με τις γευσεις παω πασσο.Εχω πιει παντως παρα πολλες για να κολισω στη γευση απο Ηρακλης μεχρι και Νουτρι :01. Wink:

----------


## GusGiv

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Αγόρασα προχτές την Syngex της VPX σε serious chocolate και μόλις την άνοιξα και είδα το scoopaki που χει μέσα, προβληματίστικα! Είναι πολύ μικρο σε σχέση με τα κλασσικα scoopakia (70cc ) που χρησιμοποιούσα πρίν, ειναι 39cc κατι περισσοτερο απο το μισό του κλασσικού scoop. Στη δοσολογία λέει οτι 1 scoop είναι 26,5 gr και οτι περιέχει 20 gr πρωτείνη. Το θέμα είναι, εννοεί αυτο το scoop που χε μέσα που ναι 39cc ή το κλασσικό των 70cc που χουν οι περισσότερες? Απλά φοβάμαι μην έχει λάθος scoop μεσα και πάρω λιγότερη ποσότητα απ ότι χρειάζομαι! Ξέρει κανένας τι παίζει ακριβώς? Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## mitsoulas

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Αγόρασα προχτές την Syngex της VPX σε serious chocolate και μόλις την άνοιξα και είδα το scoopaki που χει μέσα, προβληματίστικα! Είναι πολύ μικρο σε σχέση με τα κλασσικα scoopakia (70cc ) που χρησιμοποιούσα πρίν, ειναι 39cc κατι περισσοτερο απο το μισό του κλασσικού scoop. Στη δοσολογία λέει οτι 1 scoop είναι 26,5 gr και οτι περιέχει 20 gr πρωτείνη. Το θέμα είναι, εννοεί αυτο το scoop που χε μέσα που ναι 39cc ή το κλασσικό των 70cc που χουν οι περισσότερες? Απλά φοβάμαι μην έχει λάθος scoop μεσα και πάρω λιγότερη ποσότητα απ ότι χρειάζομαι! Ξέρει κανένας τι παίζει ακριβώς? Ευχαριστώ...


Ενα σκουπ ειναι 30 γραμμαρια και οχι 26,5 γραμμαρια και ναι περιεχει 20 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη εχει ακομα 3 γραμμαρια λιπος και 3 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακες πολυ καλη πρωτεινη ακουγεται εγω παιρνω της ιδιας εταιρειας αλλα την ISOLATE ZERO CARB PROTEIN 4.4LB. Μολις τελειωσει το κουτι βλεπω να παιρνω αυτη μιας και η τιμη της συμφερει. Να ρωτησω τωρα κατι εγω το οποιο το εχω παρατηρησει και σε αλλες πρωτεινες αφου το σκουπ χωραει 30 γραμμαρια και τα 26 ειναι πρωτ.-υδατ.-λιπος. τα 4 τι ειναι σκαρτο υλικο ? ? ? ? ? ? ?

----------


## Adinamos

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Αγόρασα προχτές την Syngex της VPX σε serious chocolate και μόλις την άνοιξα και είδα το scoopaki που χει μέσα, προβληματίστικα! Είναι πολύ μικρο σε σχέση με τα κλασσικα scoopakia (70cc ) που χρησιμοποιούσα πρίν, ειναι 39cc κατι περισσοτερο απο το μισό του κλασσικού scoop. Στη δοσολογία λέει οτι 1 scoop είναι 26,5 gr και οτι περιέχει 20 gr πρωτείνη. Το θέμα είναι, εννοεί αυτο το scoop που χε μέσα που ναι 39cc ή το κλασσικό των 70cc που χουν οι περισσότερες? Απλά φοβάμαι μην έχει λάθος scoop μεσα και πάρω λιγότερη ποσότητα απ ότι χρειάζομαι! Ξέρει κανένας τι παίζει ακριβώς? Ευχαριστώ...


To ιδιο πραγμα ειναι φιλε: Αμα χρειαζεσαι π.χ 30γρ προτεινης μπορεις να βαλεις είτε 1,5 σκουπ απο αυτο που ειχε μεσα, είτε 1 (χοντρικα) απο το γνωστο 70cc.
Ο,τι σε βολεύει.




> Ενα σκουπ ειναι 30 γραμμαρια και οχι 26,5 γραμμαρια και ναι περιεχει 20 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη εχει ακομα 3 γραμμαρια λιπος και 3 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακες πολυ καλη πρωτεινη ακουγεται εγω παιρνω της ιδιας εταιρειας αλλα την ISOLATE ZERO CARB PROTEIN 4.4LB. Μολις τελειωσει το κουτι βλεπω να παιρνω αυτη μιας και η τιμη της συμφερει. Να ρωτησω τωρα κατι εγω το οποιο το εχω παρατηρησει και σε αλλες πρωτεινες αφου το σκουπ χωραει 30 γραμμαρια και τα 26 ειναι πρωτ.-υδατ.-λιπος. τα 4 τι ειναι σκαρτο υλικο ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


Γλυκαντικες και διαφορα αλλα πραγματακια.

----------


## mitsoulas

> Γλυκαντικες και διαφορα αλλα πραγματακια.


Σε ευχαριστω βρε φιλε μου λυθηκε η απορια  :02. Welcome:

----------


## ΦΩΤΗΣ83

Μια χαρά πρωτεΐνη είναι,, έχει και πολύ καλή τιμή .. αλλά σαν γεύση δεν τρελάθηκα και πολύ … και ούτε αναγράφει λεπτομέρειες τα αμινοξέα που έχει ..

----------


## Dimitrios

> Μια χαρά πρωτεΐνη είναι,, έχει και πολύ καλή τιμή .. αλλά σαν γεύση δεν τρελάθηκα και πολύ … και ούτε αναγράφει λεπτομέρειες τα αμινοξέα που έχει ..


Ρε φίλε σόρρυ κι όλας.. Έχεις πιει όλες τις πρωτείνες που κυκλοφορούν; Σε όλες έχεις ποστάρει...

----------


## TEFAAtzis

εμενα παντως μου βγαζει μια φαρμακιλα και εχει αρκετα βαρια γευση μπορω να πω,δεν θα την ξαναπαρω το μονο σιγουρο αν και στην αρχη μαρεσε

----------


## ΦΩΤΗΣ83

> Ρε φίλε σόρρυ κι όλας.. Έχεις πιει όλες τις πρωτείνες που κυκλοφορούν; Σε όλες έχεις ποστάρει...



σε αυτες που εχω ποσταρει , ναι της εχω δοκιμασει ολες...
Αλλά δεν έχω καταλήξει κάπου συγκεκριμένα.. 
τον ένα μηνά εκείνη των άλλο μηνά ας δούμε τι λέει και η άλλοι και πάει λέγοντας.. 
παντός σε όλες αυτές 2, 3 είναι εκείνες που θα έπαιρνα συνεχόμενα χάρις να ξανά αλλάξω..

----------


## marc

γευση πολυ καλη για μενα η cookies and cream(αν και ειναι πολυ γλυκια και την αραιωνω πολυ για να πινετε ευκολα)και ευπεπτη.φτηνη και απο καλη εταιρια.αν ελεγε και προφιλ αμινοξεων θα ηταν super!

----------


## marc

μετά απο 15 μέρες χρήσης εχω να πω τα εξης: το πρώτο καιρό μού είχε ξεσκισει το έντερο απο τα αέρια, τα οποία όμως εξαφανίστηκα όταν αρχισα να την πίνω και να τρώω και υδατανθρακα μαζί.απλά αυτό παρατήρησα.μετά είδα οτι είχαν κι άλλα παιδιά εδω μέσα πρόβλημα απο πρωτεϊνες που είχαν αυτά τα συστατικά μέσα(Cellulose Gum, Xanthan Gum)..ποτε ξανα πρωτεϊνη που έχει αυτά τα πρόσθετα μέσα!!!!!!

----------


## terminatorr

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Παιδια που μπορώ να αγοράσω προιόντα της vpx και της ON (NATURAL WHEY) στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## Adinamos

> μετά απο 15 μέρες χρήσης εχω να πω τα εξης: το πρώτο καιρό μού είχε ξεσκισει το έντερο απο τα αέρια, τα οποία όμως εξαφανίστηκα όταν αρχισα να την πίνω και να τρώω και υδατανθρακα μαζί.απλά αυτό παρατήρησα.μετά είδα οτι είχαν κι άλλα παιδιά εδω μέσα πρόβλημα απο πρωτεϊνες που είχαν αυτά τα συστατικά μέσα(Cellulose Gum, Xanthan Gum)..ποτε ξανα πρωτεϊνη που έχει αυτά τα πρόσθετα μέσα!!!!!!


Κοιταω την ταμπελα αλλα δε βρισκω αυτα τα συστατικα που αναφερεις...

----------


## Dimitrios

> 


Έχει acesulfame potasium και sucralose που δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο...

----------


## marc

> Κοιταω την ταμπελα αλλα δε βρισκω αυτα τα συστατικα που αναφερεις...


κοιτάς την παλιά πρωτεϊνη.έχει αλλαξει.

----------


## marc

> Έχει acesulfame potasium και sucralose που δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο...


αυτά είναι τα συστατικά της παλιάς.
edit:αυτά τα 2 σχεδόν όλες δεν τα έχουν;

----------


## marc



----------


## sofos

> Έχει acesulfame potasium και sucralose που δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο...


σχεδον ολες οι πρωτεινες τα εχουν αυτα τα 2.....οι αλλες εχουν μονο σουκραλοζη...με στεβια ειναι λιγες και ως συνηθως πιο ακριβες..

----------


## bab13

εγω την επερνα αυτη την πρωτεεινη και με φουσκονε απιστευτα παντος. τωρα γιατι δεν ξερω παντος καλη γευση με το νερο με γαλα δεν με αρεσε και διαλιοταν αρκετα ευκολα

----------


## 21Grams

Η γεύση μπισκότο που αγόρασα εγώ εινε τρομερή!!Μου 8υμησε παιδική κρέμα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## snake133

Εγώ είχα πάρει ένα κουτί της Syngex στο παρελθόν και όπως είπατε και αρκετοί μου προκαλούσε πολλά αέρια, φουσκώματα και πολύ άσχημες μυρωδιές στην τουαλέτα (οι δικοί μου με βρίζανε  :03. Clap:  ). Επιπλέον η γεύση της μου έβγαζε κάτι σαν παιδικό φάρμακο σιρόπι. Με τίποτα ξανά...!!!

----------


## TnsBrah

Καλησπερα παιδια θανο με λενε ειμαι 17 χρονων κ θα ηθελα μια αποψη/γνωμη για την πρωτεινη Sygnex της VPX...Βασικα,πιο συγκεκριμενα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω επειδη ειναι το πρωτο μου συμπληρωμα διατροφης αν θα χρειαστει καποια στιγμη να την σταματησω για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα κ μετα απο λιγο καιρο να την ξαναρχησω κ ποτε θα ειναι αυτο αν θεωρησουμε οτι την αρχιζω απο σημερα!Αα κ ενα τελευταιο πραγμα ποσα scoop θα πρεπει να περνω ημερισιως(ειμαι 1,82 ,65 κιλα)!
Ευχαριστω πολυ  :01. Smile:

----------


## beefmeup

αν σε ικανοποιει η πρωτεινη απο πλευρας γευσης κλπ,δεν υπαρχει λογος να την σταματας/ξαναξεκινας..εκτος αν αποφασισεις καποια στιγμη να πας σε κατι αλλο..
απο κει κ περα περνεις οσο χρειαζεσαι για να συμπληρωσεις τις αναγκες σου σε πρωτεινη μεσα στην μερα..

----------


## xrstolou

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω στο site.Δοκίμασα και εγώ τη Vpx Syngex:Από γεύση καλή είναι και από διαλυτότητα αλλά τα έντερά μου τα διέλυσε,δεν ήξερα τί μου έφταιγε,δεν μου έχει ξανασυμβεί κάτι τέτοιο και δεν ξέρω γιατί!!!!Δυστυχώς αγόρασα τη 5λιμπρη και θα την πετάξω...τζαμπα τα λεφτά!!

----------


## sofos

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω στο site.Δοκίμασα και εγώ τη Vpx Syngex:Από γεύση καλή είναι και από διαλυτότητα αλλά τα έντερά μου τα διέλυσε,δεν ήξερα τί μου έφταιγε,δεν μου έχει ξανασυμβεί κάτι τέτοιο και δεν ξέρω γιατί!!!!Δυστυχώς αγόρασα τη 5λιμπρη και θα την πετάξω...τζαμπα τα λεφτά!!


εχει μεσα xanthan gum γι αυτο....επελεγε πρωτεινες χωρις αυτο..

----------

